# Toro Deck Questions



## burrhoes (Jun 17, 2010)

I have a Toro 12-38 HXL model #71181 thats deck it rotted out pretty bad. I looked on a few websites and they want over $400 for a new one and that is just for the deck...no pulleys or nothing! I have seen several Toro wheel horse decks on craigslist but I want to make sure they will fit my machine. The closest match so far I have seen is from a 13-38 XL model #71185. Does anyone know (1) will this deck fit? or (2) what other model #'s will fit mine? Any Info would be appreciated


----------

